# Going without UV for a few days?



## BLuc (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm visiting home for a few days this weekend (Friday to Monday afternoon) and I need to take my tortoise home with me as I don't have anyone to look after him while I go away. The weather isn't the most consistent in the UK at the moment but it's relatively sunny and warm for the time being. 

I'll probably be able to get him outside for a couple of hours per day, but if not, will he be ok? Heat-wise he'll be fine, I'm just a bit worried that a couple of days without UV may have an adverse effect on him. 

A random picture of him sat in his food bowl.


----------



## IIzDaFury (Mar 17, 2016)

A few days without UV i'm lead to believe will be fine, it wont cause the tortoise any harm, it's not recommended for obviouse reasons but it wont harm the tortoise, just try get it as much UV as possible from natural sunlight, but don't worry if you can't.

I'm presuming it's in a tempary enclosure without a UVA bulb so soon as you can get a uva bulb over it!  But aslong as it doesn't happen frequently you should be fine.. 

P.S i did the same thing to my two russian tortoises waiting for their new bulbs arrival!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 17, 2016)

I have read here on the forum, If you are letting your torts get a couple hours a day outside, then you will be ok. Also have read a few days without uv is ok, but, I am new here to. So hopefully some of the more experienced tort keepers will chim in and help you. What kind of tort do you have? Maybe check out the species specific areas for there care sheet. That can at least get you started. There are people on here that don't use uvb lights at all, they have outdoor enclosures. Well good luck. Someone will get you your answer. This is the best place to get info.


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 17, 2016)

A few hours - a couple times a week - of full sunshine is all a tortoise needs for an adequate dose of D3. The creation of pre-vitamin D in the skin actually happens extremely quickly - a matter of minutes in full sun. The conversion of pre- D to D3 takes a few hours with heated skin. That is what most basking time does - thermoregulation. The actual need for UVB is quite limited. It appears consistent D3 levels are maintained with as little as 1/2 hour twice a week of full sun. D3 does remain in the body available for some time. Even a few weeks of no UVB on occasion should not cause concern


----------



## BLuc (Mar 17, 2016)

That's great to hear, definitely puts my mind at ease. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 17, 2016)

My tortoise was without uv for a week maybe. But previously he spent half the year outside (I'm on the Med so we have a lot of UV exposure). I heard half an hour of real sun 3 times a week is enough for their needs. So I wouldn't worry. Just make sure he still warms up .


----------



## MPRC (Mar 17, 2016)

As long as his needs are met otherwise you are fine taking a weekend trip home with him.


----------

